# TexLive packages for FreeBSD-9-RELEASE amd64



## graudeejs (Jan 30, 2012)

I've compiled TexLive packages for FreeBSD-9-RELEASE amd64
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/packages-amd64/2012.01.30/All


----------



## aligatormilk (Feb 12, 2012)

I apologize if it's a silly question but how do I go about making *pkg_add* get the right dependencies? I did *setenv* but it only fetches the package I point *pkg_add* to. Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 12, 2012)

aligatormilk said:
			
		

> I apologize if it's a silly question but how do I go about making *pkg_add* get the right dependencies? I did *setenv* but it only fetches the package I point *pkg_add* to. Thanks.



Thanks for pointing me that.
I actually had to create "all" sub-directory

http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/packages-amd64/2012.01.30/All/

now you should be able to add package with

```
# pkg_add -r http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/packages-amd64/2012.01.30/all/texlive-scheme-basic-20110427.tbz
```
for example


If that doesn't work, let me know


----------



## aligatormilk (Feb 12, 2012)

It could be that it has to be "All" and not "all".


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 13, 2012)

aligatormilk said:
			
		

> It could be that it has to be "All" and not "all".



You're right.... will fix when I get home


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 13, 2012)

Fixed


----------



## jotawski (Feb 13, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I've compiled TexLive packages for FreeBSD-9-RELEASE amd64
> http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/packages-amd64/2012.01.30/All



Hi graudeejs,

Is this the same TexLive as in http://tug.org/texlive/tlmgr.html ?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 13, 2012)

Are there any other texlives?
YES (http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/), but it's adopted for FreeBSD ports

Ports are updated on daily basis (NOTE: ports, not my packages)

NOTE: tlmgr is simply texlive package manager, texlive page is here: http://tug.org/texlive/


----------



## jotawski (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

Do I have to `#  pkg_add -r ....` all of your packages in order to use just, for example, texlive-beamer-20110924 or just add the one that I need, in this case, texlive-beamer-20110924.tbz?

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 14, 2012)

Try with *-r* if it doesn't work, try without it.
AFAIK you need *-r*, but I haven't tested, since I'm at work, and haven't been using my own package repository for some time


----------

